# Bearskin Airlines



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone own EIF (Exchange Income Corporation)? It's run from $18 to $26, and still has a 6% yield! Bearskin appears to be a bull.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Geez! I have not thought about Bearskin Air in many years. I flew all over NW Ontario with them in the 80's - I'll check out EIF!


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2009)

MoneyGal said:


> Geez! I have not thought about Bearskin Air in many years. I flew all over NW Ontario with them in the 80's - I'll check out EIF!





Mall Guy said:


> Does anyone own EIF (Exchange Income Corporation)? It's run from $18 to $26, and still has a 6% yield! Bearskin appears to be a bull.


wow
living and learning.
i dont even know what are those companies listed on their website.
thks for the info Mall
T.Gal where in heaven does Bearskin Airlines fly ?
just out of curiosity

alright here it goes .
i am going to read about this

http://www.exchangeincomecorp.ca/bearskin-lake-air-service-lp/


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> Geez! I have not thought about Bearskin Air in many years. I flew all over NW Ontario with them in the 80's - I'll check out EIF!


LOL same with me. more the 90's for me. Nakina-fort hope and pickle lake to cat lake on some native reserve construction jobs.

Considering the prices they charge is no wonder they can give a hefty dividend. One of the bonuses of no competition.

i might take a look as well.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Big Trout Lake, Attawapiskat, Sioux Lookout, Pickle Lake. (I've forgotten the Oji-Cree name for Pickle Lake by now.)


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I flew the same routes - Pickle Lake, Savant Lake, Red Lake, "Tunder Bay", - if I'm not mistaken they operate in Manitoba too (Lynn Lake) I worked many gold exploration projects thru there around the same time "Hemlo" was discovered...(I think that they closed it down now). - there were some crzy bush pilots up there - lots of fun . My guess is that, if the stock price is up, that the mining companies might be busy and they get business from them - just a guess on my part...


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

*WesTower is the driver behind recent share rise*

WesTower's $500 million deal with AT&T

EIF is a great little company. 

They have a near monopoly on commercial passenger and air ambulance services to the North through airlines such as Bearskin, Keewatin, Perimeter, and Calm Air, plus they announced this week that they had acquired Custom Helicopters. However, while these businesses are profitable for now, how many other successful airlines are there..even if they are monopolies? 

Fortunately, EIF is a diversified company. I suggest that the recent rise in the share price is related to their purchase of WesTower and their subsequent deal with AT&T. This deal alone should translate into another dividend increase later this year.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Shouldn't this threads title be Exchange Income Corp? 

They run an aggressive acquisition strategy. Their airline business still generates 70% of their overall profits. They also own Jasper Tank out of Alberta that manufacture custom truck and trailer-mount tanks.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

*apropos de rien*

about a year ago there was a young exchange air pilot in this forum looking for advice. He stood out because he was only 22, he was already a licensed pilot & he had everything so well organized.

he had savings, a tfsa, an rrsp & a company pension. He was planning to attend athabasca U online. He loved when he got to fly the company brass around in tiny aircraft & he could catch parts of their in-house conversations. Among his hobbies (he liked machines) was "washing his truck."

he had plenty EIF in his investment accounts. Others thought (of course) that he should instantly diversify but i remember suggesting that he retain it all but keep a sharp eye on it.

bref, this was a helluva kid. He reminded me a little bit of mode.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been having a love affair with EIF for over 5 years when all they owned was Perimeter Air. Then one of ther competition was grounded (out of business I think) and another was bought out (Keewatin) then they bought Jasper Tank which manufacuters tanks for truck chassis. (Their board has a member who is big in MB trucking I believe). Then they bought a pressure washing company (in BC?) that does heavy duty cleaning (Oil rigs?) and when the dollar soared to 1.10+ the bought a US stainless steal manufacturing company with big name customers (pharmaceutical etc). Then the bought the biggest airline in MB - CalmAir (an affiliate with Star and AC), then Bear Skin. WesTower was purchased last summer for $178M and it got a 1/2 billion dollar contract with AT&T within months. The price leapt again. Last week the announced that they were buying a well run helicopter company.

Sadly there was a tragic crash in NWOntario and that WInnipeg based airline's safety problems will likely increase EIF's aviation business for a while?

I bought my first 100 at 8.75 when it was an income trust (Exchange Industrial Income Fund) and the quarterly dividend was $0.27 (0.9/month). They have raised there dividend frequently to $0.135. No special dividends for years.

Search this site for EIF - I am its biggest fan. Have over 5,200 book value around $13 and YOC of about 13%

The management/board here is awesome and the requirement that the employees remain once purchased has proven to be fantastic.

Most analysts have this stock's target price at north of $30. I agree.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Bearskin Airlines is profitable because they charge the real cost of flying. Costs about $800 from Ottawa to Sudbury return. You can spend about 1/8th in gas money to get there and back, although it will take you about 3.5 hours longer by car one-way.


----------



## Mall Guy (Sep 14, 2011)

ddkay said:


> Shouldn't this threads title be Exchange Income Corp?
> 
> They run an aggressive acquisition strategy. Their airline business still generates 70% of their overall profits. They also own Jasper Tank out of Alberta that manufacture custom truck and trailer-mount tanks.


Of course, but headlines sell papers and look at all the fond memories that came out when everyone start thinking about all those early year dragging their a** around the northern parts of the country . . . always like that in the airports they served you could be the only passenger, and the guy in the control tower turned the runway lights just in time to carry your bag to the plane.

Anyway, I keep looking at this one. Missed it in a move from around $15 to $18, then it hit $20 and keep going. DavidDJ your like my new hero . . . I just don't seem to be able to pull the trigger on this one, but always likes the story. Damn thing is still in my practice account, which I use to keep an eye on things I like . . . I think it's mocking me !


----------

